# Free nitrogen, but how much?



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm assuming a lot of factors go into calculating the amount of nitrogen that is produced from lightning and rain. Just curious on how much you can actually expect to get during a lightning storm.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I think that John Perry said it was 6 pounds per acre on average per year.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Chncdafied said:


> I'm assuming a lot of factors go into calculating the amount of nitrogen that is produced from lightning and rain. Just curious on how much you can actually expect to get during a lightning storm.


0.0% or minimal at best. I've heard that theory flung around YouTube and I just laugh every time I hear it. I would not factor "lightning" into my Nitrogen applications. While it may be true that lightning may release Nitrogen into the air which will be picked up by the rain, I couldn't find anything that stated how much Nitrogen was produced and actually made it into the soil. I think it's Urban Legend at best backed by a little science.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> I think that John Perry said it was 6 pounds per acre on average per year.


Where did he get his info at?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > I think that John Perry said it was 6 pounds per acre on average per year.
> ...


At the National Gazing Archive, the innie or outie collection kept in the former Mary Jane Smoking room.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Chncdafied said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming a lot of factors go into calculating the amount of nitrogen that is produced from lightning and rain. Just curious on how much you can actually expect to get during a lightning storm.
> ...


I agree that its a minimal amount. Lightning does in fact add nitrogen to the soil but its not worth calculating. I can't remember the exact numbers from college but it certainly isn't enough to bother factoring into your lawn care plan.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > I think that John Perry said it was 6 pounds per acre on average per year.
> ...


He doesn't quote any sources, so your guess is as good as mine. If its accurate it would calculate out to .14 lbs/M, which is so small that it doesn't factor in to what we apply to the lawn.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Other reason why rainwater is good is that groundwater from wells is often full of Calcium and Magnesium Carbonate. Putting that on already alkaline soil is often not good. It is more than about N. Many factors go into growing a maintainable lawn.
Too much Ca and Mg can make a lawn hard to maintain,


----------



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

I think my city of San Antonio has some the hardest water in the country. It comes from a limestone filtered aquifer. Obviously can't do anything with the city water (or can you? filter for irrigation?), but what about something on a maintenance regiment to buffer the high metals and minerals.


----------



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

I did a quick google search about this and found this interesting article (it is not peer reviewed or anything):

https://wxguys.ssec.wisc.edu/2018/07/09/lightning/

The authors are professors in the UW-Madison department of Atmospheric and Oceanic Sciences.

In summary, "Lightning does add nitrogen to the soil, as nitrates dissolve in precipitation. This helps plants, but microorganisms in the soil do the vast majority of nitrogen fixation."

Can't wait to see members of this forum install lightening rods in their yards...


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

I would rather wish lightning stay from my house and trees nearby as far away as possible.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

NewLawnJon said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > NewLawnJon said:
> ...


Also, it's effectively your baseline regardless of the absolute amount.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Where did he get his info at?
> ...


Sounds legit. Planning my trip there now.


----------



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

Why not test the pH of the rain water? The light splits the nitrogen and oxygen molecules in the air. They form nitrogen dioxide which dissolves in the rain water forming nitric acid. One caveat of this is that sulfur dioxide in the air also dissolves in the rain water creating sulfuric acid which affects the pH. But if you made the assumption that all the acidity was from nitric acid, you could at least have a best possible case for how much nitrogen you get from the rain, knowing that it would be less than that.


----------

